# Lustige Situationen im Alltag!



## narrenschilf (16. November 2016)

Hiho,
sufu hab ich benutzt, aber nix gefunden.
Was für Augenblicke in ganz normalen Alltagssituationen habt ihr schon erlebt?
So wie hier:
Ich war beim Dödelmarkt, um meinen neuen Intel i7 abzuholen. Nunja werde aufgerufen und nachgeschaut etc. Das hat 15 min gedauert. Will gerade aus dem Laden raus und da ruft die Verkäufer Meinen Nachnamen, ich verwundert, wtf? Dreh mich um, wer kommt aus dem Lager? Mein Vater, der 20 Km weg wohnt und ich selten sehe. Da musst ich einfach lachen, war nix ernstes bei ihm, er hat sich nen i5 gekauft, aber durch das lAchen war es gleich besser.

So und jetzt seid ihr dran.
mfg


----------



## Seabound (17. November 2016)

Mein Arbeitskollege damals hat sich mal beim Furzen volle Möhre in die Hose geschissen. Das war ziemlich lustig, weniger für ihn, als für alle anderen die dabei waren. Problematisch wars dann nur, weil wir auf Außenteam in Frankfurt waren und mit dem Zug zurück nach Wiesbaden mussten. Das war wenig schön für den Kollegen, mit seiner vollgeschissenen Hose. War die meiste Zeit auf der Rückfahrt alleine in einem Abteil oder auf der Toilette.


----------

